# My new HTPC/Media Center setup...



## WuNgUn (Sep 26, 2007)

Hi all...
I've been a long time member, but only just recently have I decided to put a HTPS together.
I was into Carputer's...but since selling my hot-hatch, I have some nice hardware I have to put to use...in my home!
Here is the setup I ran in the car...



The highlights...Water-cooled, dual core AMD on a Gigabyte GA-MA790GP-UD4H, dual Asus Xonar D2 sounds cards, running audio thru Audiomulch with active crossover VST network.

And currently how it sits...



Stripped out one of the Xonar's, and ditched all of the Car PC hardware...
I'm gonna mount the hardware into a Hammond walnut/aluminum chassis...board and reservoir on top, PSU, HDD and pump mounted and isolated inside.

My plans are to run 2 channel, uncompressed Toslink out of the Xonar into a Musical Hall DAC/Pre-amp, into
a pair of vintage mono-block tube amps (not sure which...Bogen or Heathkit?).
Speakers....unsure.

Would love a Mapleshade Records maple rack...but ultimately, everything will be setup on 2" thick maple boards, brass isolation/dampening feet, maple speaker plinths, etc...

This setup will give me a chance to mess around with Ambiophonics and recursive ambio crosstalk elimination, again, run thru Audiomulch with the proper VST's...something I've been wanting to do for a long time now.

As for the theater aspect, the Gigabyte has HDMI output, so I'll utilize that separately into a surround reciever at sometime...but primarily, this will be used for music.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I like it :T Will be quite the 2 ch/HTPC/Media center set-up.


----------



## WuNgUn (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanx!

Ordered a chassis for the main board last night...
So the build begins!


----------



## CSB (Sep 12, 2013)

:gulpude!......nice work.

Keep up the posts and the pics. I look forward to seeing the finished results.


----------



## WuNgUn (Sep 26, 2007)

Almost forgot about this post!
Here are some current pics...


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

Very nice, I love the look of your setup!


----------



## WuNgUn (Sep 26, 2007)

Infrasonic said:


> Very nice, I love the look of your setup!


Thanks! Sounds as good as it looks too


----------

